# ANAL FISSURE



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Anybody experiencing anal fissures? What do you do about it? Surgeries???Thank you


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

http://boardsailor.com/jack/af/


----------



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Thank you very much for the infoI'm going to read it right nowbyesabry


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

I get them sometimes. I use stuff called "Anugesic," but I think it has other names too. It's clear gel-like stuff that you have to insert. After a couple of days it usually gets better. Good luck!


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry if this is a silly question but....how do I know whether I have hemmys or fissures?? I told my doc that I had hemmys and he gave me a cream for it that I use after every BM. I'm not super-duper consistent with this (I know I really should be) and while things have definitely gotten better...there's something still going on over there!So - what's the difference between hemmys and fissures?Thanks~


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

an h is a vascular problem; a swelling of the tissues around the anus and a dilation of the vein or veins within the h tissue. a fissure is a cut (actually a tear) just inside the anus. with proper care, an average h will go away in a few weeks. a fissure is very difficult to heal because it keeps getting opened up with bowel movements.


----------



## mcrosby (Dec 11, 2003)

I have had fissures a couple of times. The doctor gave me medicine and I also sat in the bath tub several times a day with just a couple inches of water and soaked for a while. Doctor said to splash water on the area and then I would dry and use the medicine he gave me. My biggest problem is Hemmys inside and out. The fissures clear up pretty quickly but my H's have been around for years.


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

my h's have been very stubborn as well. i went through several doctors until i found a colo-rectal surgeon who was willing to keep at it until i find relief. my internal h's were solved with irc but i understand that rf is probably better. external h's have been treated by excision, tagectomy, and arterial ligation...so far. i do feel like i'm starting to get the best of it but i still have a ways to go.don't ever give up until you find that right doc and keep after him until you feel better.


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Arrghh... You guys are scaring me!!! I'm new to the whole hemmy thing - now I'm beginning to worry that I'm going to have these annoying (and somewhat embarrassing) things for months or years to come!


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

i ventured down the list and found an alternative treatment thread on this bulletin board. anyway, a suggestion someone had for anal fissures and hemmy that i am going to try is tea tree oil. aplly with a tissue after every bowel movement. this other person said it worked within a week.worth a shot i guess.karen


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

please post your results. i was skeptical of the initial post on that treatment. most people with h's get relief no matter what they do, so "cures" might not necessarily be what they seem.


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

i've been using the tea tree oil for a few days now, and already i notice a difference. i'm not as itchy. the pain when i have large bm's is not as bad, still there but not as bad. i also find the oil to be soothing and cooling. now i'm also skeptical as to whether or not this will heal anything, but it feels so much better.karen


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

feeling better is my idea of success.can you tell if the swelling is down?


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

well, i think the swelling is down some, but it's hard to tell. i wish i could see it, well i sort of wish i could see it







anyway, especially when i have a BM, it feels as though the swelling must be down.


----------



## flagg0204 (Dec 3, 2003)

How can you tell which you have? I have discomfort (stinging fealing) when I have a BM, but rest of the time I feel fine. Upon visual inspection (amazing what weird positions you can get with a mirror







) I cannot not see anything externally. But I know there are also internal hemmeroids that cause discomfort as well.


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

that sounds like a fissure. they typically sting like a little cut (because that's what it is) or feel like you are passing broken glass (larger fissures) during a bowel movement.they are not visible externally unless they have been around for a very long time and have developed a small skin tag. several doctors completely missed mine...during a rectal exam.i recommend that you visit a colo-rectal surgeon to get checked out.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

then of course, there is always the idea of treating the cause as well as the symptoms. passing hard stools, straining, bad circulation, are all CAUSES of hemmies and fissures. first of all, rule number One: get and keep those stools SOFT which means osmotics: mag supps, flax oil pills, lots of olive oil in your diet, well cooked green veg, especially cooked greens like spinach, chard and kale, TWO: raise your knees so that you are in a squatting type position when on the loo, this means, put a stool, a box, a telephone book, anything, under your feet. the number one cause of C in the world is the "western type" toilet. Three: address the circulation issue for those with 'roids: there are many natural remedies found in good health food stores that help and of course, witch hazel applied topically to external roids really helps. g-


----------



## bowels (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi guys, I'm new to this site and I've gotta say it's great how there are people like you all out there willing to talk to others. I laughed at the last post "..put a stool, a telephone book under your feet" a STOOL get it! I think I'm tired, or I just have a strange sense of humour. Wanted to let you know I had a whopping fissure 2 years ago that needed surgery I was told no cream would fix it. When you have a fissure you sure do know about it, Yikes!! It hurt to stand, was on fire, tore through me like an aching nerve up the backside, and no cream would help. There is a cream here inb Australia called Rectogesic - very good stuff, and Proctosedyl and both work wonders. I hope this helps anyone, Have a great chrissy,Miss Chatty


----------



## flagg0204 (Dec 3, 2003)

Well I went to my doctor and explained my symptons and she thought it would be best to start off with softening stools (attacking the cause of the problem) so I am now doing mag supp, and two servings of Citracel and it has helped tremendously. How long do fissures take to heal (ballpark figure) I don't think my is too bad, it definately is not comfortable but the pain is not what it was a week ago. Any thoughts?


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

you could feel healed in a few days to a couple of weeks if you keep up the small soft stools. however, the hard part is understanding that it heals over the top with new, delicate epithelial skin which very easily rips open again. complete healing takes about 6 months. nearly everyone has set-backs and they bring a tear to your eye because all that time healing was for nothing and you start all over again. but it's all part of the game. just hang in and be diligent about diet and supplements.


----------

